# Irshad abudhabi.



## Afzal25 (Aug 22, 2013)

does anyone have info about IRSHAD which is a group company of Adnoc please reply..


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

they are operating all of the petroleum ports of abu dhabi within the gulf region


----------



## Afzal25 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Enzoo..
well,
i am looking forward to join Irshad's Workstation which is in Ruwais.
i have my graduation in commerce field,
but i don't have any work experience.
so i want to join in Irshad as a Labour or Helper.
can you please help me for the following?
i mean what should i do ?
i have submitted my CV with the HR department,but didnt got any response yet.
i have heard that we can join for labour position as a fresher without experience.


----------

